# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for May 2018

## spellbee2

_Sorry this is late, been a crazy week._

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Eat chocolate cake. _(naturespirit)_
*Basic Task ii* - Ask a DC to sing you a song. _(littlepooky04)_

*Advanced Task i* - Turn a flower into ice cream. What flavor is it? _(Letaali)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Make a peanut butter and jelly sandwich without using your hands. _(Him)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Gather the dragon balls and have a wish granted. _(ryytytut)_

*MAY'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Stick your hand in your pocket and pull out the first thing you feel.
5. Take off your shoes and socks and walk barefoot for a while.
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Look at the clouds. What shapes do you see?

----------


## naturespirit

I'll have a look at these... but what is a dragon ball?

----------


## Jewel

Oooh these look fun this month!  ::D:  I think I will have a go at the basic tasks.





> I'll have a look at these... but what is a dragon ball?



It's from an 80's anime I think.

----------


## Durza

Are we supposed to tell all of our attempts or just a few if they don't succeed?

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Are we supposed to tell all of our attempts or just a few if they don't succeed?



as you wish. you can post all your attempts because they might motivate others and give them ideas how to do it  :smiley:

----------


## lucidbunnie

I think I'll try it out. ^^





> I'll have a look at these... but what is a dragon ball?



It's from the anime Dragon Ball, Dragon Ball Z, Dragon Ball GT, and more recently Dragon Ball Super. Basically you collect 7 magical wish granting orbs, each marked by number of stars. Then summon a dragon that'll grant you wish.

----------


## RelicWraith

Got the flower-to-ice-cream task done today. Yum, yum!


*Spoiler* for _May 2018 Advance Task I - Turn a flower into ice cream - Success_: 



I started recalling the TOTMs, settling for the ice cream one. After some searching, I found a flower growing near an unkempt bush behind a trash can, the bloom akin to a deep violet trumpet creeper. Through telekinesis, I plucked the flower, and kept it hovering over my hand. I then tried changing it. Initially, it transformed into formless darkness, before finally settling into a large glass full of white ice cream. I ate a fingerful, but could taste and feel nothing, just a faint blandness. Both the food and environment were deteriorating. A half minute of concentration fixed as much. This time, the ice cream had a slightly yellowish tint. I took a dab, which felt much colder and a bit coarser than normal ice cream (more akin to the low fat/fat free variety, or frozen yogurt). As for the taste, it was plain vanilla flavored, followed by an oatmeal-ish aftertase.




Link to DJ Entry

----------


## Lang

Advanced Task i - Turn a flower into ice cream. What flavor is it? (Letaali) completed.

Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...-6-2018-84364/

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Finally a TOTM since months... sadly i mixed up some totms... i mixed _Advanced Task ii - Mix any and/or every item you can find in the dream into a blender and make a smoothie._ from last month with both adv. totms of this month xD


*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



i am lucid but i am in cave mode... first i ask the boyfriend of a good friend of mine if he would mind if i take his girl. he indeed minded...  :wink2:  even tho its a dream i decided to respect it and take someone else... i run on the street and stop a car shake it with TK and try to force the woman to get out. i think she didnt came out? i throw or at least try to throw away the car. a girl left from me and a guy right from me. i am about to start some action but i remember the totms so i lift my hand and just pull with my mind a chocolate cake. i see it flying out of a store in which direction i am looking. it flies directly in my hand. i take a bite and share the rest between the guy and the girl. the texture is not bad, pretty fluffy in the middle not dry. but the taste, even tho it is some kind of sweet, has something pretty bitter in it [probably DTR because i tasted some coca candy that where pretty sweet-bitter] shortly after sharing the cake i proceed cavemode with success...





*Spoiler* for _failed Advanced_: 



after cavemode i now can focus on totms... i move thru two doors so i find myself back where the nld part of the dream started. its like a mc donalds counter. it changed a little bit into something with no brand where you might buy cocktails or something similar. i remember to drink a shake. i ask a guy behind the counter to make me a shake i tell him what fruits i want inside. he asks something about too much but i say no thats good as i told him. he starts working. i remember to do a peanut butter jelly sandwich without hands. but for some reason (maybe because the guy was to slow or didnt do it) i decide to make a cocktail without hands. i start with TK and get me a glass. i crash one and the guy is complaining. i try to get all the flinders in one move with tk but its not really working so nevermind and try to get the next glass and it works i also get me some fruits? i have a cutting board and a fruit. i obviously need fork and knife. [like really?! oh man...] but even manage to get me knife and fork with tk and starting to work that fruit... sadly its a butter knife and i feel like complaining for its missing sharpness but i do my best. after some time (i cant remember why) everything on the table is super flat and dont seem to be a fruit anymore?




i think i will try to get all totms this month... big words will see what i can accomplish. do i really need to find each dragonball or can i use superpowers to gather them?  :smiley:

----------


## naturespirit

Completed Basic I  ::D:  
Glad to be winged once more!


*Spoiler* for _relevant content_: 



 Unexpectedly, I recalled the TOTM, and so I shaped some brown wisps between my hands to a magnificent chocolate cake. Feeling indulgent, I tasted its impossibly rich and textured contents, soon revealing a delicious berry flushed core.




*LINK for full entry:* https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nat...-7-totm-84378/

----------


## Durza

If you complete a task while non-lucid does it still count?

----------


## IRONCLAW33

Lol these tasks are boring, seriously spellbee ::bslap::  U can do better than this  :Poke:

----------


## RelicWraith

> If you complete a task while non-lucid does it still count?



Nope, afraid not. Ya gotta do those tasks while lucid to claim those wings.





> Lol these tasks are boring, seriously spellbee U can do better than this



Well, that's one way to introduce yourself!  ::chuckle:: 

But seriously, anyone who completes at least one TOTM can get access to the Lucid Task Club. Such users can then vote from pre-selected tasks for the next month, which themselves are taken from a pool of suggested tasks found here.

----------


## gab

> Lol these tasks are boring, seriously spellbee U can do better than this



Better? As in how? Easier? Harder? You know, those are all very subjective. What's better, easier, harder, funner... for some, may be the exact opposite for others. That's why we, the community of lucid dreamers, suggest and then vote on these tasks together. 

BTW, quite a way to make an entrance. Congrats on your first post!





> Finally a TOTM since months...



Congrats, guys!

Pls don't forget to link your DJ entry.

----------


## Lang

Very interesting... Welcome to the forum!
I take it that you are a master at Lucid Dreaming, IRONCLAW33? If you have some great tasks suggestions or tips for us to try, then all means go for it.

----------


## naturespirit

> Lol these tasks are boring, seriously spellbee U can do better than this



What a dramatic entrance! On a more original note, given your evident consummate ability, if you are seeking perhaps more serious challenge, you could check out the Tasks of The Year: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...ar-2018-a.html Meanwhile, the Lucid Challenges forum has several challenges of varying difficulties. 
Nonetheless, I think that DV is anticipating your stunning, vivid, and memorable dream journal entries depicting your amazing talents, creative approach to even the simplest prompt, or even a tutorial on how to achieve your extraordinary prowess. Notwithstanding, there is skill in making even the simplest task an unforgettable experience.  :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Better? As in how? Easier? Harder? You know, those are all very subjective. What's better, easier, harder, funner... for some, may be the exact opposite for others. That's why we, the community of lucid dreamers, suggest and then vote on these tasks together. 
> 
> BTW, quite a way to make an entrance. Congrats on your first post!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, guys!
> 
> Pls don't forget to link your DJ entry.



I don't have a dream journal entry for this because the task part was pretty short and I didn't won't to write an entry. That's okay in general or is a DJ entry obligatory to claim tasks?

----------


## lucidbunnie

This is a lot harder than it looks, especially when you have trouble sleeping and rely on DILDs for lucids. Last couple of times when I got lucid I didn't remember the tasks properly. However, I did have a semi-lucid where I ate a chocolate cake with butterscotch ice cream and I remember thinking as I ate that I was supposed to do lucid dream tasks involving chocolate cake and another involving ice cream, but I couldn't remember clearly. I'll hopefully have better luck soon. ^^'

----------


## spellbee2

> Lol these tasks are boring, seriously spellbee U can do better than this



Welcome to the forum! As already stated, I don't choose the tasks - they are voted on each month by the people who completed the previous month's tasks. So if you have a problem with which tasks have been selected, the best way to fix it is to complete one of them so you can vote for next month's tasks. Or, you can suggest your own tasks that others might vote for in our Suggestion Thread here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...on-thread.html

----------


## gab

> I don't have a dream journal entry for this because the task part was pretty short and I didn't won't to write an entry. That's okay in general or is a DJ entry obligatory to claim tasks?



Yes, making a DJ entry and linking it here is part of the TOTMs.

----------


## Lang

> Welcome to the forum! As already stated, I don't choose the tasks - they are voted on each month by the people who completed the previous month's tasks. So if you have a problem with which tasks have been selected, the best way to fix it is to complete one of them so you can vote for next month's tasks. Or, you can suggest your own tasks that others might vote for in our Suggestion Thread here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...on-thread.html



Sorry, I had the wrong link for some reason. Thank you for post the right link, Spellbee.  :smiley:

----------


## Fly_by_Night

TOTM - fail 

How do you guys put in that "Spoiler...." with the drop down "Show" button????

[Basic] - [eat chocolate cake] - [fail] - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fly_...tm-fail-84439/

----------


## RelaxAndDream

finished the other basic


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task ii - Ask a DC to sing you a song. (littlepooky04)_: 



i go to the toilet and get lucid [dreamsign i try to train... in one of maybe 10 or 15 it triggers lucidity] i phase back through a door and into the room. i remember the TOTM and ask the two if they want to sing me something? maybe something from queen? they start smiling instantly and start put their arm on the shoulder of each other and start singing (i also hear the music?), i smile and am curious if they know the songtext because me in waking life never remember any songtext. in the moment i think about it they just start mumbling and humming like people who dont know the text... we all laugh [sadly i cant remember which queen song it was...] and i wake up/FA and DEILD




this one was short but fun, to sad i cant remember the exact song...

DJ Link






> How do you guys put in that "Spoiler...." with the drop down "Show" button????



i always go "go advanced" in down right corner of the text box then you have more options. there you go for the button with two squares next to the crossed out S (8th button from down right) a dialog pops up there you can type in "basic Task blabla" than hit enter and insert the text you want in spoilers  :wink2:  you also can type it manually, as you wish  :wink2: 




i am still thinking about doing Advanced Task ii - Make a peanut butter and jelly sandwich without using your hands. (Him) 
since i start to think differently about my lucids i think i want to do another approach. normally i would do it on my own with telekinesis or something like that but i think i will ask a DC to make me one, as long as i dont use my hands it should count right  :wink2:

----------


## lucidbunnie

> i think i will ask a DC to make me one, as long as i dont use my hands it should count right



That's a wonderful idea! I like creative solutions. I don't like to manipulate my dreams if I don't have to and tend to avoid using "powers" to get things done. I think asking someone to make it should count. I'd like it if someone would confirm if this is alright. ^^

----------


## dreamphibian

Whew!! These all look fun to me personally, hopefully I can get some done! :3 Was gone for a while because I've been moving to a new place and doing all the annoying crap that goes along with that.. heh. I think I'll try the chocolate cake one first because it seems easiest to remember.

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

I somehow managed to complete three tasks in two nights!  ::rolllaugh:: 
Eating Flower Ice Cream Advanced Task:

*Spoiler* for _Spoiler_: 



I become lucid in a house. I walk through the closed front door into the front yard. It is winter and frost is covering everything (it is almost summer here). I remember the task to make a flower into ice cream. I walk around looking for flowers before finding dandelions, in both the yellow and fluffy white varieties. I pick one of the fluffy ones and begin walking back to the house with the idea of using something in the kitchen. Then I decide I dont want to walk that far (not to mention it would be pointless) so I instead begin to spin the flower while its still in an upright position so the blurred bit looks like a cone shape. It soon becomes a real ice cream cone with ice cream in it. I taste this dandelion ice cream and find it tastes very similar to mint, but has a slightly chalky aspect to it.



I'll never look at a dandelion the same!

Singing and Cake Basic Tasks:

*Spoiler* for _Spoiler_: 



I am lucid in the foyer of a house. I enter into the next room over where a DC is sitting at the computer. I ask them to sing me a song. They do and it sounds very familiar, although I dont think it exists in real life. The lyrics are sort of complicated and I cant remember any of them. I walk into the kitchen to ask another DC in the hopes that theyd sing something I could remember when I woke up. I ask two more DCs. The first sings in Spanish and the second in English, but I cant remember any lyrics now that Im awake. Then I remember the other basic ToTM, to eat chocolate cake. I dont remember how I get it (I either summon it or it was immediately handed to me), but I soon have a plate of chocolate cake in my hands and begin to eat it. It is very moist, more so than waking life cake.



Two different food related tasks in a row? (Not that I'm complaining... ::ophelia:: )

----------


## MadMonkey

Well, on the very last day I managed to complete the basic TOTM!

Eating Chocolate Cake


*Spoiler* for _the part with the task_: 



I am sitting with my girlfriend at a round table. A guy in a suite and tie is there to ask us questions. I start out by telling the suit guy that I have a gun and put it on the table. I then tell him to stop and think because this is a dream. He asks how that is possible so I prove it to him by pinching his nose for him. He believes me. I then remember my goal which is to complete the basic task of the month: eat chocolate cake. I reach behind me a whip out a slice on a small plate. It is a basic chocolate cake, not the chocolate mousse kind I hoped for but I give it a try. It is really good anyways! I think about moving on to my next goal but then realize I should have a lot more cake than just one slice since its a dream. I look away and look back and there is a full chocolate cake on the table. I eat it half of it one handful at a time and leave the rest on the table...

----------


## RelicWraith

Welp, it's the end of the month. May as well list my swishes.


*Spoiler* for _May 2018 TOTM - Basic I - Eat chocolate cake - First Attempt - Miss_: 




...I thought of the chocolate cake TOTM, and tried conjuring such in my hand, but no luck.





*Spoiler* for _May 2018 TOTM - Basic I - Eat chocolate cake - Second Attempt - Miss_: 




...I then tried the chocolate cake TOTM. Tried summoning a piece of chocolate cake. Darkness swirled around my hand, but failed to solidify. Things destabilized, and I woke up.





*Spoiler* for _May 2018 TOTM - Basic I - Eat chocolate cake - Third Attempt - Miss_: 




...I floated up through the ceiling, spinning and rubbing my hands as I did. This took me through the void, then back to where I started, and repeated from there. Between this, I tried conjuring a piece of chocolate cake, but, to much disappointment, this had no results.

----------


## spellbee2

New tasks are live (apologies for the delay): https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...ml#post2228018

----------

